# Yseras Traum sucht noch mehr Träumer!



## Mandarinchen (30. Mai 2011)

Hallo liebe Buffies!

Es ist mal wieder Zeit, für einen ganz aktuellen Such Thread für unseren lustigen Haufen!
Vorweg: Wer eine Raidgilde/Progress sucht, dem erspar ich gleich die Zeit weiterzulesen -> Sind wir nicht und werden nicht, und wollen wir auch nicht werden!

*Es ist keine Zeitverschwendung weiterzulesen, wenn ihr die folgenden Fragen mit "JA" beantworten könnt* :

- Ihr seht WoW als Spiel, als Freizeitvergnügen und nicht als Lebensinhalt?
- Ihr wollt Abends gemütlich ein wenig Zocken, wenn möglich in lustiger Gesellschaft?
- Ihr sucht eine Gilde, in der RL, Job, Familie, Hobbies und Sonstiges keine abstrakten Begriffe sind, sondern alle Member "sowas" haben?
- Ihr wollt KEINE vorgeschriebenen Mindestonlinezeiten?
- Ihr wollt keinen Raidzwang?
- Ihr wollt euch nicht rechtfertigen müssen, wenn ihr am WE, weil schönes Wetter ist, lieber eure Zeit mit der Familie oder Freunden am See oder beim Grillen verbringt?
- Ihr wollt Gildenmember, die im Stande sind, in kompletten und geraden deutschen Sätzen zu kommunizieren, nicht nur in seltsamen Abkürzungen?
- Am liebsten noch in eurem Alter (sagen wir so ab 20 aufwärts)?
- Ihr seid vielleicht neu bei WoW, und würdet gerne ein "zu Hause" für einen Char finden, wo man auch mal Fragen stellen kann, oder blöde Antworten zu kriegen?

Also bei - sagen wir mal - 4 Fragen, die ihr mit "JA" beantwortet habt, könnt ihr gar nicht anders, als mal bei uns reinzuschauen!
Damit ihr wißt, worauf (bzw. auf wen ) ihr euch einlaßt, stell ich euch unsere Gilde mal vor:

Wir heißen Yseras Traum, spielen auf Seiten der Allianz, und sind auf dem deutschen PVE Server Alexstrasza zu Hause.
Aktuell haben wir *Gildenlevel 22*, also ein paar der netten Vorteile des Gildenlevelsystems haben wir uns schon erspielt 
Unsere Gilde umfasst im Moment ca. 150 Chars (nicht Accounts - so riesig wollen wir nicht werden), Twinker sind jederzeit willkommen. Wer will sich schon auf eine einzige Klasse festlegen 

Wir sind, wie schon eingangs erwähnt, ein bunt zusammengewürfelter Haufen - Schichtdienstler, Paare, die gemeinsam bei uns spielen, Familienväter und -mütter. 
Das Wichtigste ist bei uns Humor  Schräg, schwarz, wie auch immer. Hauptsache, ihr geht nicht zum Lachen in den Keller 

*Wen suchen wir nun für unsere Gilde?*

In erster Linie *Allrounder*, quasi alte Hasen, wie wir es auch sind (nicht auf die Spielzeit bezogen). Leute, die Spaß am Spiel haben, auch mit der Gilde unterwegs sein wollen, sei es in Inis, Hero Inis, bei gildeninternen Angelwettbewerben mitangeln wollen, oder alte Raidinstanzen abgrasen mit der Gilde, just for Fun, oder für den Erfolg 
Gerne sind natürlich auch Spieler willkommen, die auch mal in die aktuellen Raids reinschnuppern wollen, und gleichzeitig die Geduld aufbringen, beim Aufbau einer gildeninternen Stammgruppe mitzuwirken. (Wir sind, wie gesagt keine Raidgilde, aber auch zu WotLK Zeiten hatten wir eine 10er Stammgruppe, und das würden wir auch jetzt gerne wieder bewerkstelligen, um jenen Membern, die raiden möchten - ohne Druck - auch eben das zu ermöglichen). Wenn wir raiden, passiert das im Übrigen ohne DKP - wir gönnen uns gegenseitig die Items, und haben das bisher noch immer ohne Rumgezicke geschafft.

*Wir wollen KEINE 24/7 Spieler, Leute, die nur auf Epics aus sind, Gildenhopper, Besserwisser, Stresser, Recountsüchtige,....* All die dürfen sich gerne bei anderen Gilden bewerben!

Wenn ich euer Interesse geweckt habe, schaut doch einfach mal auf unserer Homepage vorbei, und bewerbt euch entweder im Forum (allgemeiner Teil) oder übers Bewerbungsformular.
Natürlich könnt ihr euch auch InGame direkt an *Rauschbart/Andijäger* (Gildenmeister), *Ninushka* oder *Kronaxus* (Stellvertreter) wenden!

*Wir freuen uns auf euch!*

Mandá, Yseras Traum


----------



## Mandarinchen (7. Juni 2011)

Und da schubs ich unseren Beitrag doch wieder nach oben!

Los, traut euch - ran an die Tasten


----------



## Mandarinchen (20. Juni 2011)

Da sind wir schon wieder so weit hinten gelandet - das geht ja mal gar nicht 

Also wieder hoch mit unserem Beitrag.

Meldet euch, wir freuen uns schon auf euch und viele lustige Stunden miteinander


----------

